# Leading with hands



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

Slightly confused, read an article on chipping about how your hands should pass over the top of the ball almost before the club head makes contact. Is this strictly true and why? What other shots should this happen on? Or have I got the wrong idea completely?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

tjj107 said:


> Slightly confused, read an article on chipping about how your hands should pass over the top of the ball almost before the club head makes contact. Is this strictly true and why? What other shots should this happen on? Or have I got the wrong idea completely?


The hands should move through the impact area ahead of the clubhead, NOT over the top of the ball. Not sure how you would accomplish a move like that... my arms don't bend that way.  

You should have the feeling that your hands are moving ahead of the clubhead for all iron shots, full or partial, except for a flop shot. I also do this with my hybrids, and to a lesser extent with my 4W and 3W. The only club I definitely don't want this feeling with is the driver.

For chipping, you will have trouble making solid contact with the ball if you don't trap the ball slightly. You will skull and chunk and generally have more trouble hitting with any sort of consistency.


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> NOT over the top of the ball. Not sure how you would accomplish a move like that...


haha yeh maybe should have explained that better. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that is a nice post rick. it's alway good to remind yourself of things like that


----------

